# Toddler obsessed with breasts!



## Frazzled Mama (Nov 12, 2003)

My 22 month old son is obsessed with breasts. He touches them and talk about them all the time. He's still nursing 1-2x a day but mostly just at bedtime and occasionally at naptime.

Yesterday my mothers neighbor was holding him and he grabbed both breasts and squeezed them and said "big Rah Rah's"







He sticks his hands down his grandmothers shirt and pinches DH's chest. He runs around the house holding onto his little boobies yelling "My Rah Rah's". Whenever he's sitting on my lap he has to talk to them, squeeze them or lift my shirt to make sure they are still there. Out in public he points to peoples chests and says "two Rah Rah's" Sometimes I am a little embarassed at this.
Whenever I offer him a breast to nurse, he just shakes his head no and wants to touch them and fondle the nipples.

Here's a funny though: He found a copy of my LLL monthly magazine on the counter and for a week he would open up the pages and kiss the pages where the babies were nursing







He'd say "yumm..baby eat Rah Rah's".









I would really like to hold my son on my lap without getting hematomas on both breasts. Am I the only one with a child who's facinated with these things?


----------



## ObsessiveAndrea (Aug 14, 2003)

AWW that is so cute. All I know is your son is not the only one, I have a friend whos son does some of the same things.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm sorry I don't have any advice for you but just wanted to say that the magazine thing is soooo cute!









My toddler loves to touch my boobs and is always checking to make sure they are there too (he only actually nurses at night) but luckily he hasn't been grabbing anyone elses (knock on wood!!)

Kitty


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

:







:







:







:







:







:





















:







:

My son likes his, but he is not this enthusiastic yet. I LOVE IT! Enjoy this while you can, Mama!







:







:







:







:







:

Jean
(still laughing!)


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

:LOL Oh my. we're not much help are we?!:LOL I wanted to say the same thing...everything you said is just so cute!









My dd at 2.5 did this type of thing a lot. She'd be sitting on a friend or family's lap (only people we know really well) and just give their breasts a loving stroke or pat. Boobs just make her happy. Kids are smart, they know breasts are made for them and that they're wonderful.


----------



## Zaxmama (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh I know this feeling all too well..my lil guy is 18months and kinda obsessed with the Tata's he can't be on my lap for more then 3.4 seconds without making sure his milkies are still there..he will feel up my friends too but not as much..he nurses about 4x a day depending on how busy we are... but he likes to keep em' in close proximity regardless...








in fact my Aunt pointed out once that he almost always has to touch me ( I love this btw not a problem here) no matter what even if we are eating/watching a movie/shopping whatever..he will absent mindedly just reach over and touch Mama..*sigh* I am gonna miss that someday...


----------



## boycrazy (Feb 13, 2004)

We call LLL's New Beginnings and Mothering "Baby Porn" at our house. OHHHH nurnie baby OHHHHH. Garrett is about 33 months and tries to nurnie our poor Llasa puppy all the time!







:







Lucky BF puppy.


----------



## Yinsum (Jan 12, 2003)

Ok I have to share this story. Ds may not appreciate it, but I can laugh about it now. Ds almost 3 years old and we were at the library. I put him up on the counter while checking out some books. During this time a very well endowed woman of short stature walks up to the desk. In such a way that her breast rest right on the counter. Well ds very loud and clearly says "Wow she's got big nipples!"







I thought I would die. I explained to the lady that was he breastfed and just saw a bigger milk supply. She seemed to be ok.


----------



## boycrazy (Feb 13, 2004)

THAT is so not funny when it happens to you!! But so funny later when you tell us! Kids just have no checks when it comes to editing their comments.


----------

